# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  drake's Hypancistrus zebra (L046) tank setup

## drakeho

Hi All . Took some pictures of my set-up for zebra . Hope if anything wrong bros can point out for me to learn more . Cheers !

----------


## Panut

wow nice..

i mean nice fish  :Razz:

----------


## Savant

Looks good... at least you can see your fishes :P

----------


## drakeho

Partner in crime








> Looks good... at least you can see your fishes :P


Haha . Not now man .... Have not see any for the past two days




> wow nice..
> 
> i mean nice fish


Haha . Thank you

----------


## celticfish

What's the size of the bigger versus the smaller ones?

btw the bigger one on the top looks nice.
Its got really blue eys and the black tripes on the dorszl fin may turn into a heart shape.

----------


## drakeho

this batch is at 4 to 5.5 cm ... Long way to go man ..

By the way is the blue eyes good ? :Jump for joy:  i dont even see it till you say it man .. 

Thank man !

----------


## Gecko

Hi Drake

The bigger batch is F1 from me? They come from good wildcaught bloodlines and different set of parents. 

The easiest way to select a zebra: White color must be solid white, not pink not translucent. Black stripes must be solid black, not grey, not mottled. Nice round tummy with protruding eyes. The "blue eyes" appear in good heath, actually shiny black nice eyes sheen contrasting with white appear bluish. In very good and clear water parameters, you can create that effect, some reported in cooler waters too like planted.

Enjoy the journey!

----------


## Savant

Hi Drake, 

how big is your tank? 

What do you feed your L46s? Do you actually see them eat?

----------


## Quixotic

What is the size of the tank? It looks to be a 3 feet tank to me. I counted 9 _H. zebra_ (although some seems to be juveniles), which seems to be more than the recommended stocking. I remember reading that the recommended stocking is about 2 fish per square feet, which makes it 6 for a 3 feet tank.

However, that is not to say it is wrong or right. Just be sure that there are lots and lots of hiding places for them to mark their own territories, and be aware of increased territorial aggression as they grow.

Good luck and hopefully they will breed for you.

----------


## celticfish

@ Quixotic,
I've been looking for information on stocking levels too.
But no one seems to put a number like what you mentioned explicitly.
Most times when someone asks, they get flame or some nonsense answer...
Can you recall the link?  :Opps: 

@ Savant,
Seeing them eat?
Very very difficult.
Need patience to see that!  :Grin: 
For my guys, I've only seen them eat when they were in the fry trap.
After they were moved, I haven't seen it again.

@ drakeho,
What you have should be sufficient for now (2ft).
You setup with lots of hiding places also helps.
But you may want to consider a 3 ft when they are grown.
If you've read gecko's experience he has a malke that kills even in an understock 4 ft!
But it does depend on the individual fish too.

----------


## drakeho

> Hi Drake
> 
> The bigger batch is F1 from me? They come from good wildcaught bloodlines and different set of parents. 
> 
> The easiest way to select a zebra: White color must be solid white, not pink not translucent. Black stripes must be solid black, not grey, not mottled. Nice round tummy with protruding eyes. The "blue eyes" appear in good heath, actually shiny black nice eyes sheen contrasting with white appear bluish. In very good and clear water parameters, you can create that effect, some reported in cooler waters too like planted.
> 
> Enjoy the journey!


two of your batch is in this tank . Another three is at the another tank . Thanks for the tips man !




> Hi Drake, 
> 
> how big is your tank? 
> 
> What do you feed your L46s? Do you actually see them eat?


this is 2 feet only . Think of setting up 4 2feet tank for zebra rearing . 
I feed them alot of stuffs . i think the best food they like to eat is tubi . 

do understand tubi is dirty but i clean them real hard before giving them .




> What is the size of the tank? It looks to be a 3 feet tank to me. I counted 9 _H. zebra_ (although some seems to be juveniles), which seems to be more than the recommended stocking. I remember reading that the recommended stocking is about 2 fish per square feet, which makes it 6 for a 3 feet tank.
> 
> However, that is not to say it is wrong or right. Just be sure that there are lots and lots of hiding places for them to mark their own territories, and be aware of increased territorial aggression as they grow.
> 
> Good luck and hopefully they will breed for you.


thanks man ! this tank is holding 9 pcs now cause its still young . Got another tank with 6 pc . Hoping to collect till about 25 pcs with four tanks




> @ drakeho,
> What you have should be sufficient for now (2ft).
> You setup with lots of hiding places also helps.
> But you may want to consider a 3 ft when they are grown.
> If you've read gecko's experience he has a malke that kills even in an understock 4 ft!
> But it does depend on the individual fish too.


thanks bro for all the infor . Was thinking of setting up more 2feet tank when they grow up . Had a chat with gecko that time too on his experience . So far no problem with mine , maybe still young

----------


## Quixotic

> I feed them alot of stuffs . i think the best food they like to eat is tubi. do understand tubi is dirty but i clean them real hard before giving them.


I would be very very apprehensive about giving live tubifex because no matter how hard you clean them, you can never get rid of the parasites 100&#37;.

I would substitute them with frozen bloodworm. Not that it won't cause any problems, but if you use/store them correctly, it should not cause any major issues. Frozen bloodworm seems to be the consensus of food choice for most pleco owners.




> @ Quixotic,
> I've been looking for information on stocking levels too.
> But no one seems to put a number like what you mentioned explicitly.
> Most times when someone asks, they get flame or some nonsense answer...
> Can you recall the link?


Irwin, can't find it as of now, but I will post it up as and when I find it. There is a possibility I could be wrong on the numbers as well.

However, it could be form here. Julian Dignall from Planet Catfish recommends 1 fish per square feet in this article, The Catfish Basics Series, Part 1 • Choosing and Housing Your Catfish




> Clown Plecos or Zebra plecos can be kept singly but better in groups, 1 per 12 square inches of surface area, more if the tank is heavily decorated which breaks up territories.


So that probably makes it 2 fish per square feet of surface area in a heavily decorated tank.  :Razz:

----------


## celticfish

Quixotic, 
Thanks for the head's up.
Any information is better than nothing!  :Grin: 
totally forgot about this article too.  :Embarassed:

----------


## StanChung

Woot! Another zebra pleco 'kaki'.
I never see them eat.  :Sad: 

Actually maybe once or twice. [or is it imagined? LOL]


12 square inches is 4"x3". 3ft tank is 36"x18"=648 square inches 
648/12 = 54. That can't be right?

He probably means 1 square feet. 12"x12"=144 square inches
648/144 = 4.5

----------


## Savant

Actually mine are starting to venture out... Theres a school of thought that the more hiding places you provide, the more they will venture out into the open as they know they can retreat back into a hiding place easily if need be  :Smile:

----------


## drakeho

Finally my tiles that I ordered are in ... Going to do up some caves and redesign the tank ! Really wondering do i need sand ? hope bros can give feedback . I personally think its very troublesome ... What are all your views on it ?

----------


## StanChung

I think sand is very troublesome but some people like to use it. Makes it difficult to clean and you can only have a thin layer to prevent it from being anaerobic.

----------


## Savant

Sand is not necessary but IMHO makes the tank look natural. I think it really depends on what you want out of your setup.

Another alternative I have seen people do is to tile the base of the aquarium with slate...

----------


## drakeho

Was thinking of doing it without at all . Correct me if i am wrong . If F1 fishes are born captivity without the rocky feature ... I dont need to provide them with the nature surrounding that the wild caught fish is from right ?




> Sand is not necessary but IMHO makes the tank look natural. I think it really depends on what you want out of your setup.
> 
> Another alternative I have seen people do is to tile the base of the aquarium with slate...


Thats a good idea man !! But must make sure the current is sweeping it if not the dirt will be struck under it .




> I think sand is very troublesome but some people like to use it. Makes it difficult to clean and you can only have a thin layer to prevent it from being anaerobic.


My biggest fear is nitrate spike ...

----------


## Savant

I think the scape is more for us than the fishes. All the fishes need is a good supply of clean water and food. 

Regarding the slate tiles, from what I have read, they are usually attached to the floor of the tank using sillicon, so there should not be an issue of dirt getting under it.

What i do to prevent Nitrate spike is to have some form of scavengers to clean up uneaten food and to feed sparingly. Just enough with minimal leftovers for my shrimps...

----------


## Quixotic

> Was thinking of doing it without at all . Correct me if i am wrong . If F1 fishes are born captivity without the rocky feature ... I dont need to provide them with the nature surrounding that the wild caught fish is from right ?


I think your sentences are not so clear, so this is how it works. Rocks and slates are not necessary if you have provided enough hiding places (homes). Be it made up of PCV pipes, man-made caves, driftwood or other materials isn't that crucial.

Whether the fish is F1 or not, does not matter. The crux of the matter is to provide enough hiding places (homes). 

It is just the preference of zebra keepers to try to replicate the natural environment, so that the fish can adapt to the environment with natural ease and they get to enjoy their "true" character in it's natural surrounding.

Practicality is a different question altogether, so in the end it's up to the individual, but once again, the important point is that you need to provide enough hiding places (homes), which you have done with the PVC pipes.




> My biggest fear is nitrate spike ...


Nitrate spike? Nitrate rarely, if ever, kills fish because it would need to reach a rather high level to do so. Ammonia/nitrite spikes are the ones you should be aware of. Do take some time to read this, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...4&postcount=36

----------


## drakeho

one of the smaller ones was found dead ........ with some bite marks ........ Also saw a few of the zebra out in the open(they normally hide together) . One of it is going to die soon also . Suspect that they is a alpha male in the tank . Am i right ? What should i do ? Going out to get another tank ...




> I think the scape is more for us than the fishes. All the fishes need is a good supply of clean water and food. 
> 
> Regarding the slate tiles, from what I have read, they are usually attached to the floor of the tank using sillicon, so there should not be an issue of dirt getting under it.
> 
> What i do to prevent Nitrate spike is to have some form of scavengers to clean up uneaten food and to feed sparingly. Just enough with minimal leftovers for my shrimps...


thanks for the imformations ! Going to do something like that soon

----------


## Savant

I thought yours are rather young? How big are they? Didn't expect the aggression to start so soon

----------


## eeeeemo

those are not bite marks.. most probably scars from the cheek hooks.
how big are you zebras? i keep 6 3.5inchers tog in a 2ft and no big fights at all...
is it possible it died of some other reasons?

----------


## celticfish

At the size of the fish in the pictures its unlikely to be damage from fights.
Yes, they are fiesty and do mock fights.
The tail fin might get torn but not likely the whole fin (information from Gecko).
At the size of gecko's fish they are usually quite hardy.
Some of mine were sold at smaller size and they transitioned well in their new owners tank.

You need to be a little more descriptive of the death.
Or, a picture.
It would be rather difficult to help without much to grope on.

First off, your fiveplan is a 2 ft size?
What is the filtration? (I see a TOM internal filter, powerhead and one/two airstones)
What is your water change regime?

Now... groping in the dark.
If you have two tanks.
Transfer half the water to the second tank.
Then move the healthy ones there.
Use new filtration and decorations in this tank.
Observe the one you suspect will be dying before any action/medication.
(need to know how they look like before I can say more)

----------


## drakeho

Hi all . Total 9 pcs in the tanks . Now left with i only 2 pc . I think its a outbreak ... Even the two doesnt look well .....
Last morning i saw one small one is dead so i thought its nothing to worry . When i am back when work at night , i saw other 2 dead . Went C328 and bought some med and change 100% of water last night . Was trying to see what i am do to help them till 5am last night ... Just saw only 2 pc left and also still fighting for their life now .....
I believe its the two new zebras that i bought 2 weeks ago that may have some virus in them ... Now the tank is going to be wipe out .....
The shrimps and guppy got no problem at all . Now the virus is on the zebra only . Its my fault for not quartine them before adding them in . Really very sad now ...

----------


## drakeho

The virus is only affecting the zebras only . I think its from the last batch of zebras i bought . Really heart broken now . No mood to even go near my fish room . Looked so hard for all the zebras and overnight its gone ... :Crying:

----------


## eeeeemo

hmmm looks like the zebra craze is taking a toll on the daring...
its damn sad when people report zebra deaths ..
drakeho, pictures will help a alot to identify the type of infection and cause of death. then perhaps you can still save those two.

----------


## drakeho

Will update all later . No sign of them now .

----------


## Savant

To be very safe, I would suggest getting a UV sterilizer for your water. Get some test kits and check your water parameters too...

I just noted from the previous thread that you feed tubifex, I think you should stop doing that now too... 

Hope it works out well...

----------


## drakeho

really very scare now . Looks like the whole tank going to be wipe out liao .... very disappointing ...

----------


## Gecko

Sorry to hear that drake. As shared with you, thats why I have 2 cannisters running as backup and overfilteration plus I feed only hikari carni.

With plecs, medication actually must be avoided until as last resort...constant water change with aged or treated water 15 to 20&#37; once or twice a day until condition improves is the BEST first line treatment.

All new additions especially from farms and lfs must be quarantined, over the years, I have heard and experienced heart breaking cases of introduced bugs that wide out entire collections. After a trip to farms or lfs, I (and most plecs folks I know) actually wash our hands with antiseptic soap as precaution.

----------


## Savant

I think you should take action straight away and try save your fishes... for the rest of the experienced bros here to help, you will need to provide more information.... pics of the fishes, observations on their behavior (breathing, eating?, stomach (bloated/sunken), eyes, etc)....

Hope they all survive... especially nice ol' blue eyes...

----------


## drakeho

Thanks for all the help bros here provide me with . Its really a sad thing that things like this happen to me ... Dont know whats next man ... Really search high and low before getting this collection ... looks like it all gone .  :Crying:

----------


## Quixotic

Sorry for the loss. It is very easy for me to say this on hindsight, but because I too wish and want this to be as successful as you do, do pardon me if I am being too blunt or harsh.

I just have the feeling that you may have gone into this too fast and too hastily. Why I said so is based of a few things that came about in the previous post exchanges, for example the understanding of the nitrogen cycle, thoughts of rescaping of the tank after introducing the fishes to the tank, too many fishes at one go, and so on...

The situation somewhat reminded me about the first times I tried my hands on _H. zebra_, when I was too anxious to have these beauties in my tank the first time I saw them in the LFS. I haven't been very experienced with plecos and regretfully, didn't do enough homework on their requirements -- keeping them with incompatible fish, in too small tanks, with insufficient filtration etc.

Since the losses, I vowed that I would stay away from them until I have gathered good knowledge on their husbandry (constantly reading, reading and re-reading, learning, learning and re-learning from experiences of _H. zebra_ keepers). Until now, I still felt that I am none the wiser, and am still learning something new with each fresh information that I have found.

However, don't take this as a discouragement. Instead, it is an encouragement to re-look at different aspects, and to be patient. It may not be too bad to actually re-start on a smaller scale (perhaps with the survivors of this incident). Set up the tank proper (with enough filtration and aeration), decide on the decorations, allow it to settle down and run for a month (or two) before introducing the main occupants. Once you have the hang of it, it is always not too late to add more, is it?

Hope that the remaining of your fishes have a speedy recovery.

----------


## drakeho

Been keeping fishes for quite a while now but not really into pelcos till recently . Have done some homework on them before i made my first purchase but was in a rush cause i feel that if i dont buy when there is , it will be gone by then . Keep buying and buying cause it really look nice in the tank . Dont want to lose the chance of not able to get them later . As i dont have alot of tanks for this new project at home , all of them are mix together in two tanks only . I believe the main reason is not quartine the fishes when they came in . 
Anyway the latest update for you bros here . I now got a spare tank with no fishes in it . The whole Army is fully wipe out ...
This is the first time in my years of keeping fishes that this happen . Nothing happen like this to my guppies , aro , rays and bettas . Thought pelco should be much easy than them ...
Anyway no point talking about this anymore . The fire is still in me to restart the ZEBRA project again !!  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

what about the other two bro? have they all died ?

----------


## eeeeemo

update update update!! =)

----------


## Savant

Thought its all gone?

----------


## drakeho

update for now . Got 4 pcs of 1.5 inch in the tank .

Just confirmed order on another two 2 inch from NKS .

Will be getting more ! Cheers !  :Grin:

----------


## Savant

oh... you seem to know where to look for zebras... pictures please.

----------


## drakeho

> oh... you seem to know where to look for zebras... pictures please.


you go to the back of the shop where all the zebra tanks are at NKS and you will see the two pcs in the breeder box . I have not taken them back home yet . Need to do up another tank . Got the will to find sure can find  :Wink: 

Do have a look there yourself there if you want . You can also help me to take pictures too . But make it soon as i will be collecting it next week .  :Wink:

----------


## Savant

Oh, I was referring to the 4 pieces of 1.5... 

You are housing them seperately from the 2 you intend to get from NKS?

Also, I was referring to your setup when I referred to pictures. Hope you made some changes over your previous one...

----------


## drakeho

bro will try to take some pictures soon . few changes to the tank set-up . Added alot of plants for hiding and also a cannister liao . very scare liao . Going to house the 2inch in other tank to half the risk man ...

----------


## drakeho

as promised ...

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...o/DSC00755.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...o/DSC00760.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...o/DSC00742.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...o/DSC00743.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...DSC00748-1.jpg

going to also add on a OHF by next week

----------


## Savant

As previously advised by Bro Gecko, do invest in a better filter... the Eden 501 may not be good enough for zebras I reckon

----------


## Savant

Let me help *you* re-link the pics

----------


## drakeho

Thanks man ! I am really bad at taking photos man ... 

At this point of time i have a cannister and a internal filter runing . Going to add on another OHF . Do you think i should add on more because its a 2 feet tank only . Having very limited space for the bigger cannister model ....

----------


## drakeho

Just add-on a OHF and also a fluval 304 for the tank . Looks like the filter is abit over stock now . What do you guys feel ?

----------


## tcy81

i think over filtration is better than under.  :Smile:

----------


## Savant

How are these guys doing?

----------


## drakeho

Same as before . But looks better than before . The black and white looks very thick .

----------


## celticfish

When you use the java ferns do check the nylon strings that are used to tie the ferns on the dirftwood.
If there is a gap and the L046 goes under the driftwood they can get stuck and kill themselves trying to struggle free.
Even Apistos have been known to kill themselves this way.

----------


## drakeho

Going to redesign the tank again over the weekend . Will update again .

----------


## wasabi8888

Hi Drake

I have 4 L46s housed in a 1 ft cube tank (40cm height). they are still rather small about 4cm thereabouts. I have read your thread and understand that it must be hard on you.

I just want to share my set up a little, not that i am good at keep L46s but it has worked well for me till now. I had them since Feb and they are doing well.

I keep my tank really simple. 1cm thick Denn gravel with 1 dirftwood and 1 MF tube set. 2 filters running. 1 Eheim 2211 and 1 Liberty 100. That's all. I did not want to put plants and stuff because I do not want to complicate matter, in case plants rot and ammonia is released. I also try not to change their landscape too much, removing the ornaments to vacuum the gravel once every 2 weeks. I feed on alternate days. 1 hikari Carnivore tab split in half for all the 4 L46s. So far, they have been rather active and cute and it's a joy seeing them wriggle their tails. I will be moving them to a 2 ft once I shift house. Sometimes, i am tempted to add some small fishes to the rather empty tank, but i always tell myself that i am possibly introduce unwanted virus and sorts, and hence i have not added any fish since Day 1.

I am a novice compared to alot of the bros here, just giving my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Gecko

Jeff

Sounds great, keeping zebras, or any other plecs is all about maintaining the best possible water parameters. Once that is taken care of, you will really enjoy this hobby.

New additions in the future must be quarantined especially any wild caught specimens and regardless of how long and healthy they have been in the previous owner's care.

water change must be no more than 20&#37; each time and treated with conditioners.

these are the basics and not beyond anyone who is new to the hobby...

----------


## drakeho

Thanks Jeff for the informations provided ! May i check with you how big are the zebras ? To house them in a 1 feet cube if they are big may be a bit overload right ? 
And also my group are now down with white spots man ...
Lucky to have bros like Celticfish and Gecko who offer very good advise on how to cure them . Hpe to see them back to good health soon !

----------


## wasabi8888

> Jeff
> 
> Sounds great, keeping zebras, or any other plecs is all about maintaining the best possible water parameters. Once that is taken care of, you will really enjoy this hobby.
> 
> New additions in the future must be quarantined especially any wild caught specimens and regardless of how long and healthy they have been in the previous owner's care.
> 
> water change must be no more than 20% each time and treated with conditioners.
> 
> these are the basics and not beyond anyone who is new to the hobby...


yes it is great keeping them. 
For my water change, i am rather aggressive with it. I change at least 50% of water once every week. I also change my filter pads Eheim filters) once every 2 months. I have a pre-filter where i cover the inlet with a sponge and I wash that sponge every week.

About the quarantine, unfortunately I do not have the luxury of an extra tank, and thus I am rather choosy at where I buy my fish from. But you are right. It's not ideal and i wont advocate it.




> Thanks Jeff for the informations provided ! May i check with you how big are the zebras ? To house them in a 1 feet cube if they are big may be a bit overload right ? 
> And also my group are now down with white spots man ...
> Lucky to have bros like Celticfish and Gecko who offer very good advise on how to cure them . Hpe to see them back to good health soon !



actually i do not really know how big they are because i do not measure them. but i guess about 4-5 cm. They are about 1 year old.

yes you are right about the over load. they are still ok because they are still relatively small. but i will to switch them to a 2ft when i shift house next year. I never had problems with white spot yet (touch wood). temperature range from 29 degrees (day) to about 26 degrees at night. Tank is also near the air con at night... I have kept a fish tank there for many years, and white spot nevers happens despite the range of temp.

----------


## drakeho

Thought of adding another Ehiem 2215 to support the 2 feet tank . 
1) OHF
2) 304 fluval 
3) Ehiem 2215 

50%Biohomme plus 30%C.R 20%C.C . 

How many Zebras do you think i can add to the tank ?

----------


## johannes

wah bro ... so many strong filters ah....  :Grin:

----------


## drakeho

Would like to keep them at the best condition . Do not want to risk having another mass death session .

----------


## wasabi8888

> Would like to keep them at the best condition . Do not want to risk having another mass death session .


Is 304 fluval internal or external? If internal, I advised against it... if external go, ahead. I will add a diffuser in the 2215. use 1 of the filters as mechanical whilst the other one, biological

----------


## Pantera

> Thought of adding another Ehiem 2215 to support the 2 feet tank . 
> 1) OHF
> 2) 304 fluval 
> 3) Ehiem 2215 
> 
> 50%Biohomme plus 30%C.R 20%C.C . 
> 
> How many Zebras do you think i can add to the tank ?


Sounds good a filteration for a 2ft...maybe around 6 adult zebras?

----------


## drakeho

Just done a check on them . The biggest pc is at 6.2cm TL now . Hope to see some action soon haha (Maybe within a year?) . What is the smallest size Zebra that ever breed in local ?

----------


## johannes

bro, where is the pic???? :Grin:

----------


## drakeho



----------


## johannes

big le... haha... the adult form is there liao... :Grin:

----------


## drakeho

updates of tanks and tankmates

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...eho/new009.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...eho/new006.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...eho/new005.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...eho/new001.jpg

----------


## illumnae

nice setup drake  :Smile:  all the best with your spawning project!

----------


## drakeho

haha . hoping with your well wishes i can see it soon man ! cheers !

----------

